# Eels?



## LMJ (Sep 7, 2004)

Well, now that I've just criticized catfish, I'm wondering if anyone here's eaten freshwater eel before? I know they're quite highly prized in many parts of the world... But definitely not so here in North America.

Are we missing something good?


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 7, 2004)

ell eel eel my favorite well of course that is im azn lol i love it canned i love it steamed with rice i love it with soy suace its the best and so tender


----------



## ironchef (Sep 8, 2004)

that's "unagi". it's fairly common now and easy to find actually, in either in asian markets or asian sections of supermarkets. it's a staple at every sushi bar as well.


----------



## GB (Sep 8, 2004)

Great stuff! Try it is you get the opportunity.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks guys! Jeez, now I regret having thrown back dozens of the little buggers over the years.


----------

